# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  So I did a thing.....

## Aerries

As you all know I posted a while back about the P. Metallica well lo and behold I present to you Mittens 🤣

This will be his progression thread. And Im both ecstatic and horrified .  Hes from a breeder out here in Orlando. A big thanks to The Exotic Kingdom! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sonny1318_ (07-07-2018),WNC (07-09-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

A spider  :Surprised:  well congratulations (checks around that one isn't sneaking up) how big will Mittens grow?

----------


## Aerries

> A spider  well congratulations (checks around that one isn't sneaking up) how big will Mittens grow?


6-8 inches in length and theyre fast growing from what Ive read. Im lucky to live down the street from the hospital 🤣 Im taking every precaution to NEVER be bitten by one of these guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-07-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

> 6-8 inches in length and theyre fast growing from what Ive read. Im lucky to live down the street from the hospital 🤣 Im taking every precaution to NEVER be bitten by one of these guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't they also kick their hairs into your eyes?  You are much braver than I am  :Razz:

----------


## Aerries

> Don't they also kick their hairs into your eyes?  You are much braver than I am


Actually this species is an Old World so its not the hairs that you need to worry about (although I dont think they kick hairs) its their venom. Its not lethal but from accounts Ive read it will make you wish you would.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-07-2018)

----------


## Sunnieskys

That's a nope spider of the nope kind! 

My son wants one. Told him when he moves out he can have whatever he wants. He said you wouldnt ever come to visit. Yes I would just don't put it on me. Lol

they are beautiful though...

----------

_Aerries_ (07-07-2018),C.Marie (07-07-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-07-2018)

----------


## Aerries

> That's a nope spider of the nope kind! 
> 
> My son wants one. Told him when he moves out he can have whatever he wants. He said you wouldnt ever come to visit. Yes I would just don't put it on me. Lol
> 
> they are beautiful though...


I love that first line lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sunnieskys_ (07-07-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Yup, not for me! 

However, I'll enjoy watching your progression thread from here  :Very Happy:

----------

C.Marie (07-07-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Placing it in the enclosure was the scariest thing I have EVER done. Talk about facing your fears ☠️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (07-08-2018)

----------


## Sonny1318

Way cool, I really like spiders and scorpions. Congratulations and keep us updated.

----------


## Aerries

If ANYONE has any pointers that would help that would be great. I keep reading that a water dish should be provided and then Im seeing some dont. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hilabeans

No idea!  But I love him!!

----------


## dboeren

I used to keep some tarantulas but never did pokeys or any other sort of arboreal species.  Should be interesting  :Smile:

----------


## Aerries

It ate 🤣
Creepiest thing Ive seen  its still attached to the side and all its doing is hovering over it right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

Totally didnt like that but you can see the blue start to come in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

Ummmm wow three crickets and I already see the size difference in a week and a half! He definitely has an appetite and started to web a bit. I have another enclosure on its way thats an actual arboreal enclosure. Im really hoping Mittens is actually a girl lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

Just a small update on Mittens, when I got it, it was only hardly an inch now measuring 1.75 inches and has molted, Im getting ready to move him/her into its juvie enclosure once the new additions arrive. Im super stoked to finally see the blue start to come in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-23-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Shes growing into her blue coloration beautifully along with a nice round bum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

LoveBallPython (01-29-2020)

----------


## Aerries

Havent posted on this girl in a while so heres an updated pic fresh out of molt. Shes confirmed as female so Im stoked to spend year and years with this beautiful gem! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-17-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Wow those blues are crazy! Great looking spider! I used to be afraid of spiders and I hated being afraid so I made myself get a tarantula. He was a fantastic pet and it didn't take me long to get over my fear.

----------

_Aerries_ (05-17-2020)

----------

